# OCLV to Caad 9



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I have a 2000 oclv150 5200 and was thinking of going with a new Caad9 4...you guys think its justifiable? Will It be a down grade from oclv to caad? I know the caad9 has a bb30 and its aluminum is top notch..what do you guys think?


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

They feel completely different. Good different or bad different is up for you to decide. Caad9 is best of alum. oclv is NOT best of carbon.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Ride one.

The CAAD9 frame is considered superior to entry-level Carbon frames. Two different bikes.

I suspect that the CAAD will blow the older Carbon bike away (especially the groupset). 

+ you're talking about a decades worth of a technological leap.


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

Ride one of course but I went from a OCLV (2001) to a CAAD 7. A little more road feel but I love my CAAD 7.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

tomato said:


> Ride one of course but I went from a OCLV (2001) to a CAAD 7. A little more road feel but I love my CAAD 7.


Caad 7 is still my favorite bike at all time.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

*OCLV120 to CAAD9*

I went from a 2001 OCLV120 frameset to a CAAD9 (S-WORKS Tarmac SL inbetween). The OCLV120 defintely absorbed more road chatter, but the CAAD9 handled better atmo.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Well the trigger was pulled and the transfer of power on this bike is great. Although I may be regretting this compact crank, i may have to change the front rings and cassette...hmm. Other than that, its awesome!


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> Well the trigger was pulled and the transfer of power on this bike is great. Although I may be regretting this compact crank, i may have to change the front rings and cassette...hmm. Other than that, its awesome!


OMFG$T!!#@$GFKLMAO 

Had I seen this picture yesterday, I would've ordered the 9 4 in red instead of 9 5 in blue. The online pictures don't do the red any justice until yours came along. Wonder if I can call to upgrade to a 9 4.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I hope you can upgrade. The red is fast alone and the rival components are great!


----------



## Ninja #2 (Aug 26, 2006)

Specialized water bottles on a Cannondale. FOR SHAME!

SHAME!


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

You mean, cage. CAGE!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow...the red looks really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Ninja #2 said:


> Specialized water bottles on a Cannondale. FOR SHAME!
> 
> SHAME!


Plus one.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Specialized Cages and a Trek Saddle bag...what? haha. My bike must be confused.


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

Ranilus said:


> OMFG$T!!#@$GFKLMAO
> 
> Had I seen this picture yesterday, I would've ordered the 9 4 in red instead of 9 5 in blue. The online pictures don't do the red any justice until yours came along. Wonder if I can call to upgrade to a 9 4.


You likely can. I changed my order from gray to blue, you might have to wait a little longer. I also decided that I wanted a standard instead of a compact. 

My bikeshop ordered the standard and I rode around on the compact until the standard came in... I didn't have to pay anything. Though the rear cogs are still the 12-27. 

Your bikeshop shouldn't care if you change your order. The only downside is that you will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## cct8924 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Here is my CAAD9 4 in red (cannondale's GT40 cage)*

CAAD9 4 in red (cannondale's GT40 cage)
View attachment 198958


----------

